# Ant It



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

A.K.A. - inexperienced surge killing rookies. Base rate driving, add a buck to your min. fare after excessive expense quest junkies with 100% acceptance rates. I have to do it sometimes. With exception of the acceptance rate. Were all good people that need to eat.

Do you drive ant?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes. The moronic ants do in fact ruin it for the rest of us


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

So ants ruin it for everyone. What should they be doing to not ruin it for everyone?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

SamuelB said:


> So ants ruin it for everyone. What should they be doing to not ruin it for everyone?


 They need to stop taking stool rides and working events and rush-hour for based rate 1970s cab rates like morons


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

an ant is gonna ant. its a lifestyle nowadays.

you know wakeup bright and early to deliver these wonderful pax to their jobs via pool.
working weekend nights enduring puke, providing ammenties like gum, water, and aux cords.
even deciding to tailgate at airports and big events to help uber's bottom line.
Uber loves them and created this surge just for them. to reward them. those special people.


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

Pool is the new select with the flat rate surge in Chicago


----------



## Roadrunner 750 (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks like we need a can of Raid Ant Spray.


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 2, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> They need to stop taking stool rides and working events and rush-hour for based rate 1970s cab rates like morons


First of all, I guess I'm an 'Ant' (Newbie). In my area I have never had a pool ride so I don't even know what I would expect if I got one. But what I really don't understand how working events and rush-hour times ruins it for everyone else. Serious question. If I'm doing it wrong, let me know.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

He said "stop taking stool rides and working events and rush-hour for* base* rate 1970s cab rates like morons".

Meaning...* wait for the surge to accept rides or even turn on your app...*


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Hard to believe some people just want to work and get paid.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Hard to believe some people just want to work and get paid.


Yes I do want to work *AND *get paid. When you accept non stop base rate pings and treat screwber lile it is a 9-5, you will only be working and not getting paid anything. These $2-$3 minimum fare payouts are not enough to drive anyone anywhere!


----------

